# newbie needing Cornwall gym info



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

evening all,

am glad to finally jump aboard! we're looking to move to Cornwall before the end of the year, so need to find a facility to train at and one for the wife. only gym that seems to come up near Penzance is Oxygen(actually in Penzance). anyone used it or know anything close by?

cheers!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't know any but you have surfing to burn the blubber off you lucky sod...welcome here!


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

yup yup, marginally more interesting than the treadmill! ;-)


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi,

i used oxygen and another gym while on holiday and both were pants,

I did hear though, that there was a decent gym 1-2 miles from Penzance,

so dont despair and welcome to UK-M


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Theres THE GYM in Truro which is ok and pretty much where the big lads go around truro- tehre the rugby club at three milestone but the gym there is new but sporadic in its opening times to cater for the rugby lads


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Yey...another person moving to Cornwall!! I'll be moving there at the begining of next year  Certainly intend to take up surfing and get back to windsurfing! Can't wait...


----------



## lambert099 (Aug 21, 2010)

good lad every girl in cornwall is a slut


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

lambert099 said:


> good lad every girl in cornwall is a slut


 :lol:

I hope you stay around :thumb:


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

New gym opening up near Truro soon :thumb:


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

shakey said:


> New gym opening up near Truro soon :thumb:


wheres that then shakey- you opening one??


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

shakey said:


> New gym opening up near Truro soon :thumb:


where and called what?

thanks.


----------



## Bexpt (Nov 11, 2010)

shakey said:


> New gym opening up near Truro soon :thumb:


is the new gym in Truro the one advertising for instructors? P.B Fitness?


----------



## 23inchguns (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey welcome.


----------



## thegymtruro (Dec 23, 2010)

laurie g said:


> Theres THE GYM in Truro which is ok and pretty much where the big lads go around truro- tehre the rugby club at three milestone but the gym there is new but sporadic in its opening times to cater for the rugby lads


New website now up!

http://www.thegymtruro.com


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

'the gym' has been about for years, and it's teeny iirc

Best is carn brea leisure centre, big cardio/weight machine section and a lads free weight room wih a crossover, squat rack, smiths and a bench press. Dumbells to 60kgs

http://www.carnbrealeisurecentre.co.uk/Gym.aspx

In pool near camborne which is a bit closer.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome


----------

